# Irwin Miter Saw Laser Guide -- works well so far



## bobdurnell

I have one of these, very similar but I got it at Rockler a while back. I can't see the line very well when outdoors but I really like that it tells you ecactly where NOT to put your hand when making a bevel cut.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

that looks cool. i always though about getting one but i like to use the blade to see where it will cut.


----------



## GaryK

Hmmm. I wonder how it would work on a table saw? What size arbor does a miter saw have?


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have one of these as well. It works fine inside but, as Bob said, outside it is impossible to see in the sunlight. Since it projects slightly left of the cut line it does take some getting used to but it is a nice addition to a miter saw.


----------



## out2sea71

I have also used this item but I have 2 installed on the miter saw; one on either side of the blade. The batteries have lasted almost 2 years without fail. My shop is in the basement so any additional light i can generate is welcome.


----------



## jockmike2

I have a Rigid 12" in saw and I can't find one that'll work on it. I sure wish I could find one to. I've used them before and they are a great addition to a miter saw. I see the new Rigids have them but the new lasers don't fit the older saws. mike


----------



## gator9t9

I have an INFINITER laser BEAM on my Dewalt Miter Saw ….And to answer Gary K question of how does it work on a table saw ..AS you know, the laser beam tool is about the size of a silver dollar maybe just a bit larger in diameter…It is mounted on the arbor and the speed of turning blade/laser lite projects laser beam down and below the blade of a miter saw .
...so on a table saw …the cut, which is above the blade …..the laser beam would be projected up …..so the laser would be below the stock being cut ….and so I dont think you would be able to see the beam …
I think ..


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Good review. I have been suggesting this to a friend. 
Gary, the only thing this would do in a table saw is maybe project a cut line across your face, or down into the saw base! Not too effective!


----------



## mgradwohl

Some follow up:

On my saw there really is no perceivable gap between the laser and the cut
Trying to use this on a table saw wouldn't make sense to me
It seems to be very similar to the Infiniter (the Irwin might just be the same thing)
I don't know if my saw would let me put two lasers on it

*- Matt in Redmond, WA*


----------



## GaryK

In reference to using one on the table saw.

I know how it functions. It would work the same on a miter saw as a table saw.

Sometimes I nibble away to get to just the right spot where I want to cut. I have to bend over the workpiece to check it out anyway. If the laser were consistant I could use it for my starting cut.

As long as I didn't have a zero clerance insert installed I see no reason why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I guess your right Gary, it would project a line up onto the front edge of the board, that you would be able to see if you bent over the table. That would take the guesswork out of where your starting cut would be. I have done that leaning over the saw thing a few times to look at the starting kerf…I never got a really great feeling doing it, so I try not to!


----------



## Fallon

I have one on the De Walt miter saw on extended semi-permanent loan from a friend working in Iraq. As previously stated, it's a little dim outdoors, but almost perfectly flush with the side of the blade. I really like it.

I liked the first one enough I picked up another one to try and put on my Ryobi cordless circular saw. However it didn't work too well for that application.

On a table saw I'd worry about the laser pointing up and basically into my eyes.


----------

